# Australia targets tourists from the UK and US



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A new promotional campaign is underway in the UK and the US to promote Australia and entice more people to visit the country. Australia's national tourism association has signed a deal with Singapore Airlines to promote the country this month online and on television in the UK. The deal, worth £1 million, uses Tourism Australia's [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia targets tourists from the UK and US...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

